# Loiter Squad: Black Metal



## Riffer (Mar 16, 2013)

Stumbled upon this today while watching videos on the Adult Swim youtube channel. This group has other really funny videos but this is the only one I saw with the Black Metal characters. Enjoy!!!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Mar 16, 2013)

i like cheese i like cheese i like cheese i like cheese


----------



## Cremated (Mar 16, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=YlUtuoyjjTs&desktop_uri=/watch?v=YlUtuoyjjTs

The Venus and Serena Williams skit is hilarious. ''i beat this bitch all the time.'' The huge tampon skit. LOL.


----------



## Cremated (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm bumping this because this skit is hilarious.

YouTube

This is by far the funniest skit on Loiter Squad so far IMO.


----------

